# A big fish tale



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

A friend e-mailed this to me and I thought I'd pass it along. Now there's a case of it's eyes being bigger than it's mouth..... I got the last 2 pics in reverse order, but you get the idea.

*This was a pretty interesting story from The Sunday Wichita Eagle Newspaper a couple of weeks ago. A resident in the area saw a ball bouncing around kind of strange in a nearby pond and went to investigate. It turned out to be a flathead catfish who had obviously tried to swallow a child's basketball which became stuck in its mouth!!

The fish was totally exhausted from trying to dive, but unable to because the ball would always bring him back up to the surface. The resident tried numerous times to get the ball out, but was unsuccessful. He finally had his wife cut the ball in order to deflate it and release the hungry catfish.

You probably wouldn't have believed this, if you hadn't seen the following pictures...*


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

I'll still don't believe it. 0_0


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I swear it is something about the color red... I have been an avid fisherman since I was about 10 and catfishing is one of my favorite forms. The only time I have ever seen a catfish strike a surface lure it was red.... Usually though I experienced this when the cats would eat my bobber which was red and white. I have had this happen more than once and have heard other people with the same stories.

Thanks for sharing that


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

One of my stepfather's best friends used to be in charge of a 40k acre wildlife refuge that held a giant manmade lake. He told me that they used to take census of the fish in the lake by going out in an insulated boat and slightly electrifying the water using two probes. When the fish came up, they would count them for that particular area and then move on. I didn't believe him when he said they saw catfish and bass big enough to swallow volleyballs, but I do now!


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

That is too funny, Jan -- thanks for posting that!


----------

